# Appling Archer's Memorial Day Bow Festival 2013



## tonymuni (Feb 11, 2013)

The time has come to register for this years festival.  Get signed up at www.applingarchers.com and secure your spot today.  It will be another great tournament and as always it is free.  If your have never been this event last all weekend long.  We feed you, give you a place to stay, give away awesome prizes and of course give you some of the most realistic outdoor shots available.  Event starts Friday and winds up Sunday after Lunch.  Come out for all of it or just enough time to meet some fellow archers and shoot the event.


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 11, 2013)

got mine and my boys spot signed up and ready to shoot


----------



## tonymuni (Feb 12, 2013)

Day 1 yielded 14 registrations, great start.  Spread the word.


----------



## tonymuni (Feb 13, 2013)

Current listing is 14 Compound shooters, 4 traditional shooters and 0 open shooters registered.


----------



## BMCS (Feb 13, 2013)

*Link to Register*

http://www.applingarchers.com/pages/festival.html?

Click on link to register.  I know I will be there.  

This festival is what got me hooked on 3D Archery.


----------



## tonymuni (Feb 14, 2013)

18 Compound and 14 Traditional archers signed up.


----------



## tonymuni (Feb 18, 2013)

23 Compound/16 Traditional


----------



## tonymuni (Feb 19, 2013)

There are now archers signed up for all classes, registration is not closed so sign up today.  See who your competition is by visiting the entry list.


----------



## tonymuni (Mar 1, 2013)

Latest counts: 25 Compound, 3 Open and 34 Traditional shooters.


----------



## Trip Penn (Mar 10, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## tonymuni (Mar 10, 2013)

35 Compound
3 Open
41 Traditional


----------



## tonymuni (Mar 13, 2013)

46 Compound
4 Open
41 Traditional


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 14, 2013)

Gonna be there, trying to get another family to go as well.


----------



## Trip Penn (May 10, 2013)

If you are planning on coming and have not registered, please go online and do so.


----------



## watermedic (May 10, 2013)

I guess that I should wipe the dust off of the stickbow!!


----------



## brownitisdown (May 14, 2013)

watermedic said:


> I guess that I should wipe the dust off of the stickbow!!



me to


----------



## Trip Penn (May 19, 2013)

Online registration closes at 9pm tonight.  I f you have not signed up do it now, please.


----------



## BMCS (May 19, 2013)

*Wow*

WOW 247 people signed up. That's awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 21, 2013)

*Walk ups*

We do take walk ups at the shoot


----------



## chill15 (May 22, 2013)

Are we shooting at the old church or at the store?


----------



## BMCS (May 22, 2013)

I saw them setting up at the old store.


----------



## chill15 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks brother...


----------



## olinprice (May 23, 2013)

Yall be sure to stop by diamond back archery shop table check out their deals


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 26, 2013)

*Just shot the Appling event - loved it!*

My first 3D shoot since 1975 or so. Been out of archery since the early 80's. I had a ball! But the course was TOUGH! 

My score? I have no idea, I just went for bowhunting practice and experience. My goal was to have fun, and come back with at least a few arrows left, so mission accomplished. One of their club members (Charles) loaned me a Big Jim Buffalo Bow while my normal bow is being repaired. The bow shot great in my backyard  and in the hands of a more experienced 3D shooter would shoot great in the woods too! It's a smooth, accurate bow that's for sure.

Watching a few young people hit a balloon attached to the side of a buffalo at over 100 yards was pretty impressive.  I came within two feet if hitting the buffalo, and if I had a week or so I might hit it. Bottom line, a great time and when my bow gets out of the shop I'm going to try another 3D shoot within driving distance.


----------



## olinprice (May 26, 2013)

What is the purpose for the 13 yo cut off i got no answers at the shoot.


----------



## halrowland (May 26, 2013)

We have a special program for kids ages 5 - 12 on Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.  Over 100 kids Saturday.  It's an opportunity for parents who want to shoot to do so with the adults while the kids enjoy a great list of activities appropriate for their ages.


----------



## Trip Penn (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for all that came out and made this a great weekend!

Congrats to our champions:

Aubrey Jacobs Youth Female Compound
Logan Griner   Youth Male Compound

Zac Parker      Youth Male Open

Courtney Olig  Youth Female Traditional
Seth Cook       Youth Male Traditional


Becky Jones    Womens Compound
Ken Graham    Mens Compound

Yale Leiden﻿      Mens Open

Michelle Cook  Womens Traditional
Danny Bell       Mens Traditional


----------



## chill15 (May 27, 2013)

A special thanks to all involved for putting on this great event this and all the past years. By far the best shoot of the 3D season..... Ken Graham


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 27, 2013)

Is it just me or did every trad shooter enjoy Big Jim's collection of classic Bear recurves? That's something for my "if I win the lottery" list!


----------



## cbraswell85 (May 27, 2013)

Will there be a list of all the scores posted just wondering where I stood


----------



## olinprice (May 28, 2013)

halrowland said:


> We have a special program for kids ages 5 - 12 on Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.  Over 100 kids Saturday.  It's an opportunity for parents who want to shoot to do so with the adults while the kids enjoy a great list of activities appropriate for their ages.



I dont have a problem with that its just i have an 8 yo that could out shoot most adults and he would not even come because he could not shoot. its hard enough to get the kids involved they are the future of the sport. And hard on his father to tell him he couldnt when he did 2 years ago.


----------



## Trip Penn (May 28, 2013)

Scores will be posted on Appling Archers website next week when our site administrator returns from vacation.


----------



## cbraswell85 (May 29, 2013)

Ok Tripp thanks and I had a great time my wife got to shoot also and I think she is hooked on foam now


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 1, 2013)

Complete and updated list of scores and winners are posted on the Appling Archers website.


----------

